# Crosscut Sled Zero Clearance Insert



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone attempted or had success with retrofitting a tablesaw crosscut sled with a replaceable insert? I'm considering my options before committing to replacing the base. i can think of many issues that might come up keeping the insert flush, etc but it might be worth the effort. My base is 1/2 in baltic birch.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Just build the sled and make the cut. Then when it wears out just fill it with Bondo and cut it again. This can be done many times and makes for an accurate slot.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FreeTime said:


> Has anyone attempted or had success with retrofitting a tablesaw crosscut sled with a replaceable insert? I'm considering my options before committing to replacing the base. i can think of many issues that might come up keeping the insert flush, etc but it might be worth the effort. My base is 1/2 in Baltic birch.


yes...

flip it upside down...
set a guide for your router to the sled.. leave it be till finished...
rout a dado ¾'' wide or wider (wider is more gooder) by ¼'' deep centered to the saw kerf/slot...
add fasteners tthrough the base and into your cross bars about an inch from the dado to kill any hope of flex or movement....
change to a ½'' bit and through cut a second slot...
you should now have matching and opposing rabbets... a rebated/shouldered through mortise???
make ''T'' shaped filler out of Redwood, Cedar, VGF, hard Maple or White Oak (in this order)... Remember, the more vertical the grain the better...
concentrate on a snug fitting piece that is super flush to the top side... proud to the bottom by a fuzz is okay/good...
this a sneak up on it fit.. 
glue the piece in.. do your glue squeeze out clean up immediately...
that slightly proud to the bottom comes in really handy when you rig up some cauls to keep it pressed in...
use a smoothing plane or a LA block plane to flush up the insert...

I near rough cut the insert and then use a shoulder plane to achieve perfect fit...
1st time around.. an hour or so... once done you'll be able to apply what you have done here to other kinds of projects down the road...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

On my shop made sleds I had a separate strip where the saw kerf is and when it wears out I remove and replace it. It starts out as one strip and goes to 2 when it is cut lengthwise.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here you go Mark...

I made one with a replaceable ZCI..

http://www.routerforums.com/twoskies57-gallery/17549-crosscut-sled.html


----------



## Paladin (Jan 2, 2006)

*Crosscut Sled*



TwoSkies57 said:


> Here you go Mark...
> 
> I made one with a replaceable ZCI..
> 
> *The thread is still there, but the pics are gone. I am interested...any chance of posting the pics again?*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Try it again Marc... lots of pics, takes time to load...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to give you guys an update on this sled after 6 years of use. Only 1 design issue and its a biggie. The thing is a TANK. and weighs a bit more than what might be considered comfortable for alot of folks to use. The 2nd is that after 6 years, the walnut fence now has a very, very minor bow. Not much, but enough to make a degree or two error when using it for 90's. On narrow pieces, not such a big deal, but on wider stock, it adds up.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the great ideas and input. Now I have to pick an approach  Too many options


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

FreeTime said:


> Has anyone attempted or had success with retrofitting a tablesaw crosscut sled with a replaceable insert? I'm considering my options before committing to replacing the base. i can think of many issues that might come up keeping the insert flush, etc but it might be worth the effort. My base is 1/2 in baltic birch.


Maybe this helps you a little:





:wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the video, I like it. Pretty much covers the subject from building the sled to the sacrificial insert.

Herb


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for the video, I like it. Pretty much covers the subject from building the sled to the sacrificial insert.
> 
> Herb


You are welcome, anytime. Glad to help you. :wink:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here are a couple of links for you.

https://books.google.com.mx/books?i...=PA38&hl=es#v=onepage&q=crosscut sled&f=false
https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/plans-projects/adjustable-crosscut-sled


:wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Here are a couple of links for you.
> 
> https://books.google.com.mx/books?i...=PA38&hl=es#v=onepage&q=crosscut sled&f=false
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/plans-projects/adjustable-crosscut-sled
> ...


Thanks ,both good links.

Herb


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Update - I decided to go with a replaceable approach. I probably can't justify the effort but its done. I thought I would just have to modify the existing base but the existing clamp hold-down slots were too close to the blade and would be in the way of the new insert. So I had to rebuild the bottom in addition to the matching inserts.

I left a 3" gap (w/ 1" overlap on each side, 5in wide insert) which should accommodate any dado I can mount to the right and a 45deg left tilt. The challenging aspect of this project was identifying suitable hardware for use in a 1/2" Baltic birch base ... until I "re-found" some extra 1/2in brass binding posts that I had to buy in bulk for a previous project (a Fibonacci gauge). All mounting holes were counter-bored on the bottom and insert top (about 1/8") to keep the fasteners flush. The female part of the binding posts were glued into the base with polyurethane glue (to keep them from turning). A couple quick passes with a file on the female side and they were short enough to use for tightening. I built a couple of spare inserts and a drill guide for future. Fitting of the spares were checked with the binding posts mounted, very little tweaking was required. The current insert seems to be tight/stable with no flex since they rest on the table also - time will tell if it stays that way or if the "replaceability" is actually useable.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Not sure why the files didn't upload??


----------

